# Referencing performances



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm writing an annotated bibliography on Shostakovich's 5th symphony. I need to reference different performances.

My university uses Harvard Referencing but I can't find any documentation online as to how to reference different performances. This is what I've come up with myself?

a.	Shostakovich, D. (1959) _Symphony No.5 (Bernstein, L.(conductor), New York Philharmonic Orchestra.)._ USA [After Soviet tour of 1959]

b.	Shostakovich, D. (1937) _Symphony No.5 (Rostropovich, M.(conductor) National Symphony Orchestra.)._ Grand Hall, Moscow State Conservatory, Moscow. [February 13, 1990]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That seems like a fine way to do it although I can't speak for your professor.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(sorry deleted ... )


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

There's one more for you: Witold Rowicki and S.O of the National Philarmonie Warchau, DG vinyl, 1959.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

From the chapter on citations in Jonathan Bellman's _A Short Guide to Writing about Music_: "Finally, it is likely that you will encounter and use a bibliographic source that does not quite fit any given format. In such cases, try to follow principles gleaned from the examples given below and [...] make logical decisions, present all necessary information as clearly and succinctly as possible."

So somebody says you can make it up. If it were me, I might create a format using fewer parentheses/brackets and try to make it look as similar to other citation formats I know as possible. If the citation format you normally employ uses parentheses, then this is fine. Though if these are commercial recordings, you should probably list the record company as you would the publisher of a book.


----------

